# Umriss Foto



## gemeni (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe den Hintergrund meines Bewerbungsfotos geändert.
Zuerst habe ih mich ausgeshnitten, eine neue Ebene erstellt und den Hintegrund verändert.
Irgendwie habe ich es geschaft den Umriss abzurunden. Ich musste den Radius angeben.

Ich finde nun die Option nicht mehr. Kann mir jmd. helfen?


----------



## roman7000 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube, Du meinst den Befehl: 
Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Abrunden 
oder aber den hier:
Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Weiche Kante.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Roman


----------



## gemeni (19. Mai 2007)

jep, den meine ich.

danke.
aber bei mir klappt das irgendwie nicht. Kann ich den Befehl auch noch später auf ein ausgeschnittenes Objekt anwenden? Oder muss das gleich danach geschehen. Kann es sein, dass ich das Objekt falsch markiere und der Befehl darum nicht ausgeführt wird?


----------



## roman7000 (19. Mai 2007)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden hab, aber wenn du die Auswahl von einem ausgeschnittenen Objekt abrunden willst, drücke bei gedrückter Strg-Taste auf das kleine Bildchen auf der Ebene auf der sich das Objakt befindet. So wird das Objekt auggewähllt, dann kannst du die Auswahl abrunden wie oben beschrieben.


----------

